# Stiffness in a young dog after exercise



## Jingleballs (9 March 2014)

Our lurcher bitch is about a year and a half old and we've owned her from just over 3 months having rehomed her.

She is a very energetic dog and loves long walks off lead in the field and at weekends will get at least 2 40 minute off lead walks with lots of running about chasing a ball or frisbee.  She's quite exhuberant in her running too and doesn't do anything by half measure - everything is top speed!

I do notice however that afterwards she seems a tad stiff - usually just in the evening after she's had an active day - it wears off quickly and she's fine again the next day.

She is one of those dogs that doesn't know when to stop so I'll try and encourage her just to walk off lead rather than always wanting to chase something - easier said than done when she's pogo-ing up and down in front of you.

Could it just be that she's doing too much and then getting a bit sore afterwards?  I get stiff after I go for a run but it wears off within a day or if I walk it off.

Is there any supplements that might help a young dog to ensure I avoid future issues - having lost my old boy to the side affects of NSAIDs I'm keen to ensure healthy muscles and joints in our new girl.  

When we go her the vet checked her over and commented on how well muscles she was but at that time we hadn't noticed the occasional stiffness and I don't want to waste the vets time if this is a common issue for some dogs.

Here's a token pic from this morning


----------



## paisley (9 March 2014)

Knowing full well its probably next to useless, I've just put the mostly whippet on Yumove triple action joint supplement. He also gets lots of sardines/fishy things. He has occasionally looked a little stiff after some very full on days, but its always gone after a few hours. I'm also a bit careful if the ground is very dry (remember that?!), as this can make his toes a bit sore/swollen from all those speedy turns


----------



## Dry Rot (9 March 2014)

If you haven't ridden for a while, then have a day at it, are you not stiff too? Surely, this is a no-brainer.


----------



## Jingleballs (10 March 2014)

Dry Rot said:



			If you haven't ridden for a while, then have a day at it, are you not stiff too? Surely, this is a no-brainer.
		
Click to expand...

No actually I'm not so it's really not a no brainer - but thanks for your helpful post!

Paisley - I'll definitely have a look at some supplements for her.


----------



## moppett (10 March 2014)

One of my hounds used to get very stiff after running about like a crazy thing. He's very vocal and would yelp when he got up to stretch/re-position after a sleep. I took him to the vet who just said reduce the amount of exercise a bit. It wasn't every day he got to run and run on the beach and now he's rising 2 he's lots better and hardly ever seems stiff. He's on a raw diet and gets everything he needs so I never considered supplements - it was just an age thing!


----------



## planete (10 March 2014)

Do you do  a lot of ball and frisbee throwing?  Lurchers use massive acceleration and deceleration when 'hunting' a ball or a frisbee and it is very hard on the joints and ligaments. Try and do a few throws, then stop for a while before doing a few more later perhaps.  My dogs have accepted this pattern and go and do their own thing when I show them empty hands and say 'enough'.  I had to do this as they can become a tad obsessed!


----------



## Jingleballs (10 March 2014)

planete said:



			Do you do  a lot of ball and frisbee throwing?  Lurchers use massive acceleration and deceleration when 'hunting' a ball or a frisbee and it is very hard on the joints and ligaments. Try and do a few throws, then stop for a while before doing a few more later perhaps.  My dogs have accepted this pattern and go and do their own thing when I show them empty hands and say 'enough'.  I had to do this as they can become a tad obsessed!
		
Click to expand...

Yes there is generally a lot of throwing involved but I have started doing what you suggest - she doesn't get the ball for the first 10 minutes and is encouraged to just have a wander and a sniff and then I mix throwing with just walking - she's still adjusting and will almost trip me up when she knows i have the ball.

We've also got her a new safety stick toy which she seems content lolloping around with in her mouth rather than constantly chasing which hopefully will help.


----------

